# Shed Hunting and Ticks



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Was out today with son, lab and buddy. Only found one 2.5 year old 8 point. But did manage to find about 100 ticks between the four of us. Little black ones and redish colored ones.

This was on our farm in Carroll county. 

NASTY!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have also found the tick's like that on warm days like this early in the year. Once near Brush Creek you could see them crawling on the ground by the 100's!


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

I could be wrong but those are deer ticks the small black ones. Need to be careful of those due to carrying Lyme disease. Best protection I have found for all ticks is Sawyers insect repellant. I use it during deer and turkey season.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Yup deer ticks. Any yes they can carry Lyme. They tend to be out during winter and active on warm days


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Crazy the amount out there. Never used to be like this.


----------

